# Is my rescue filly pregnant



## Suebe (May 1, 2017)

Hi everyone, We took her in June 15, 2016 she was not in great shape. Malnurished, deformed hooves on all 4, Back was the worst she was walking almost completely on the side of her ankle. She cleaned up really well my farrier did any amazing job, you can barely tell. We don't know if the deformity stems from poor nutrition in the Dam during pregnancy on something congenital but I do feel she has a bit of an iguana eye look. Anyway she'd obviously be really far along because like I said we picked her up on the above date. Someone came forward about a month ago with a pic of her on the day she was born so we now know she turned 2 on February 12, 2017. Thank you for any opinions!

The first belly photo was taken a couple days ago and the one on the bottom was taken yesterday, they're so different!


----------



## Miniv (May 1, 2017)

How far along do you think? Her teats don't tell me a thing at this point. But the fact she's bulging out a bit more on her left in both pics says she may be. However, her left foot looks cocked in both pics too.

You need to be on your toes with her.....Maiden mares can be tricky and don't always bag up until the very end.....sometimes not even until they are in labor! Their pelvic muscles are also tight, so they can hold the foal higher and don't show as much. A two year old is young to be carrying a foal, in my opinion, so please watch her carefully. Not to scare you, but, if she is indeed pregnant, you will most likely have to assist in the birth, so I recommend that you start doing some "homework". Hopefully all you'll have to do is make sure the foal is coming out normally and help pull a little.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Debby - LB (May 1, 2017)

Yes highly agree with Miniv


----------



## Suebe (May 1, 2017)

Thank you so much for responding. Ive had other foals I'm confident if I need to assist, just super stumped on maiden mares. As for when she'd be due, I got her June 15, 2016 and she would be pregnant from before I got her so she would be due this month. Appreciate everyone's knowledge!


----------

